# Rhino tedders are a piece of junk!



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Bought a new Rhino 4 basket tedder last summer in the heat of the moment. Had 100 acres of hay down and rained on and my 20 year old Kuhn Tedder was giving out. Local New Holland dealer which is also only hay equipment dealer close to me told me he sells the Rhinos all day long, same quality as a NH only cheaper. Teddered out that last summer and did not use it on later cuttings, so it want to the shed. Noticed this spring, it had a rotor arm broken and five teeth broken so replaced those. Tendered 80 acres last week and broke 5 more rotor arms and six more teeth. Upon further inspection, the hitch is mounted very sloppy to the main frame, probably allows for at least 3-4" of travel at tip of the teeth and the clevis is about to break off as well. After some arguing with the dealer on whether I was running it in the dirt or not, we swapped it for a good used NH 169 6 basket Tedder. I have ran 70 acres with it and do not even have a bent tooth yet. The old Kuhn Tedder I bought used and ran for 10 years never had a broken rotor arm and at most might need 6 teeth a season. Lesson learned again, cheap in not better!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Who makes that tedder for NH and Rhino? Looks a little like Tonutti.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I think my 2 rotor is Sitrex.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've had pretty good luck with my NH169, definitely beats my old 2 basket.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds like something was set up wrong with your Rhino. You can't break that many arms and teeth if you try. Well, unless you try REALLY hard


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

haybaler101, How high are you running the front edge of you tines? When you say the hitch allows for 3-4" of travel at the teeth tips are saying 3-4" in height variation?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Grateful11 said:


> haybaler101, How high are you running the front edge of you tines? When you say the hitch allows for 3-4" of travel at the teeth tips are saying 3-4" in height variation?


that is right, 3-4" travel at tip. We set it to pick up the hay, been running about 1" above the dirt. Sometimes we run in the dirt if it has been rained on and beat down, but that is not the case this time.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I was considering a Rhino wheel rake last year. I was steered away from it on here. Instead last year I updated my mower. And this year rake and baler. Scrap iron aka my old cutter rake and baler are headed to auction. Not buying the rhino rake worked well for me.

I did end up with a small 2 basket tedder last year. It doesn't appear to be in the cards to update that any time soon.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> that is right, 3-4" travel at tip. We set it to pick up the hay, been running about 1" above the dirt. Sometimes we run in the dirt if it has been rained on and beat down, but that is not the case this time.


That's a massive amount of slop. It should be something obvious if the tines are varying 3-4" in height while in operation.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

This is surprising to me. I always thought Rhino had some good quality products. That said, my only experience with them has been a 6' bushhog.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> This is surprising to me. I always thought Rhino had some good quality products. That said, my only experience with them has been a 6' bushhog.


My first thought as well. They have always been known in these parts for making good stout equipment.

Bet the tedder was made by someone else. I would sure hate to lose my good name by allowing my brand name to be put on something second rate.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Like Greatful said, that's a massave amount of slop @ the tines. On my Frontier (JD) tedder that would be about maybe about 12 inches @ the pull pin, maybe more?


----------

